

HP lays off 275 employees from webOS division - jmjerlecki
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/28/2831676/hp-lays-off-roughly-270-people-from-webos-division

======
paulhauggis
I'm not shocked and if you were working in this division, you had to know to
start looking for another job.

